# Should I get rid of my German Shepherd?



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello, I am in a dilema on weather or not to get rid of my german shepherd.

first let me start off by saying I understand this is 100% my fault, and not the dogs. I'm not here to debate weather or not i'm right or wrong, or lazy, or don't deserve a dog.. 

I'm here simply to decide what's best for MY DOG. I have two german shepherds. one is perfect, I will keep him forever until the day he dies. I spend all day every day with him.

I have a second german shepherd, his name is Alpha. they are both neutered males the oldest is 2 yrs, the one in question is 1.5 years old and was purchased 6 months later... 


we've owned them since they were puppies. the younger dog Alpha, is still not house trained. right now we have a bedroom for him with toys, dog bed, etc etc.. we let him out every 4 hours at night, every hour in the day, he only poops and pees in the house at night when he's alone in the room..

it is to the point where we can't stand it anymore. he drives us nuts. we call him inside, he just lays down and stairs at us. .. he looks at us like he hates us.. never likes being around us for more than 5 minutes, then he'll just wonder off in another room and lay down... 


bottom line, I'm fed up and want to get rid of him on craigslist to people with german shepherd experience.. 

what is best for the dog ? new owners that will like him and give him a chance ? or should I keep him, and keep trying ? I've been trying for over a year straight...


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

It sounds to me like you haven't bonded with Alpha. Your signature line only names Apollo. If you decide you don't see a possibility of changing your relationship with Alpha, finding him a different home may be the best thing to do - for him & for you. Maybe you're just a one-dog person.

I would suggest that you find a better means of rehoming than craigslist. Is there a GSD rescue near you?

Best wishes with your decision. I'm sure it won't be easy whichever way you go. There could be a lot of reward from turning things around with Alpha, but it would be a lot of work and require a lot of commitment. I suppose only you can decide if you have that in you.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

oh the reason for my signature is because I haven't logged on this site in forever, before we even got him I believe, 

I try to bond with him, but I dunno . .. 

The only place I can find is a shelter that says a vet does a full evaluation, and decides to either put him down, or put him for sale. . .so they might kill him which I don't feel comfortable with..

I bond with my other dog, we do everything together, but Alpha won't even walk around the block with me, halfway he stops and tries to lay down... and won't budge unless I drag him...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had to face that same decision once with a female gsd- she just never fit in with the other dog, she and I couldn't develop a real relationship. She was well trained, I took her to puppy and CGC class. I knew she was unhappy, anxious and tried dominating the male, she terrorized him constantly. She was a very high energy dog that needed constant activity or she'd get into trouble. I found a couple that wanted a high energy female to be a companion to their male that was the same age and activity level. I've never seen her happier! She just adores her new bff, the couple runs with her daily, she's got a dog her age and size that she plays with non-stop, it turned out to be a great situation. It was a really hard decision to make and I missed her desperately, but I'm glad that she's in a home more suited to her needs- one that I couldn't provide. So if you do decide to find Alpha a new home, hopefully it will be one where he can flourish and be happy. He deserves it, good luck!!


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

I would consider this dog low energy, depressed, and I feel like he feels like the outcast. .

It would be my girlfriend, her daughter, our other shepherd, and me all playing and talking in the living room, and he'll just lay down in the kitchen by himself and watch, and when we try to get him to join, he just walks away .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you do anything with just him? Walks? Training? Has a vet done an exam on him and made sure there was nothing medical going on that could make him lethargic?

It's quite likely that he is picking up on your feelings that he's driving you nuts and does feel that he isn't wanted. So you either need to ramp up the time you spend with him alone to build a bond or rehome him to someone that can.

Also, we have a boxer that will go in the house overnight. I would suggest crating him at night. It's now a habit you have to break and you can't break it if he's left in a larger area.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, rehome Alpha. you have him stuck
in a bedroom. you're not training, socializing
or bonding with him and you haven't in a year.

i think you should find a rescue. maybe someone on the forum
can help you.

i don't think you're ready for 2 dogs. train, socialize, bond
with the one dog.

good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the input guys... it seems people think I should re-home him... and after thinking about it... I just can't do it.. I want to keep him..


And I decided that i'm going to spend the next month working on him.. just since my last post, I've started cleaning the garage with just him.. and petting him and such..

I plan on asking for as much help as I can get trying to get him back in the pack lol.. .

Any tips from you guys ? so one on one time is important ? as opposed to the whole pack ? 

I'm going to try walking him again later today too.. and keep giving him attention.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad you are giving it another try. I would definatly suggest one on one time. In my opinion, all dogs need one on one time. It strengthens the bond with you and the dog. 

Dogs are smart. Alpha can probably pick up on the fact that no one likes him and that's the reason he is acting the way he is. I would definatly see the vet and have anything medical ruled out too.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would spend A LOT more time with JUST him...take swimming, hiking, do FUN stuff with him...alone. Give him the chance to bond with you.
Good Luck....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you've lost alot of time with him. You need to find a way to tap into his drive. I would find a training class to take him to. You, your whole family, needs to build a bond with him and a POSITIVE training course is a great way to do it.

Does he play with your other shepherd when it's just the two of them? 

Be very excited when he does something right. You need to let him know the difference from when he's done something you like and when he's done something he shouldn't have.

Get him out of that bedroom! He needs to be with the family. Put him on a leash and bring him out with you. You may not be able to 'play' with the other shepherd like you did for a little while but he needs to be be out with you to learn to be comfortable with you.

He may have a more aloof personality than your other one as well. If so, you'll have to learn to make adjustments in your relationship with him.

Everything you do for one, make sure to do for the other.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like a sad situation all around, especially for Alpha. I hope you take the time to find a responsible new owner for him who will allow him to flourish under different circumstances. Clearly, he needs a change of pace. You know what they say, there are no bad dogs...


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

ok thanks... so alot of alone time.. that should be easy.. the girlfriend and daughter can play and spend time with the other dog.. and I'll just spend time with Alpha.. 

I go camping every other weekend, I think I'll bring'em . .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it might take longer than a month.
why don't commit to making it work.
train, train, train, socialize, socialize
and socialize.

spend a lot of time with your dog,
family time and one on one time.

other family members should be equally involved
with the dog.

take your dog out often to house train him.
take him out alot during the day and over night
untill he's house broken.

lots of love and treats from the entire family.

you


TroySchultz said:


> And I decided that i'm going to spend the next month working on him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Taking him to an obedience class would be a huge help- it would give you alone time and training, socialization, etc. Try to have fun! If you decide ultimately to find him another home he'll be that much more ahead.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Troy: You have more than one situation going on here.

1) Alpha does not feel a part of your pack.
2) Alpha has no bond with anyone in the family

Your girlfriend and daughter need to be involved in building a bond with Alpha, not just you. That's part of the pack. You will need to work with Alpha alone, and work with Apollo alone as well. Then you will need to work with them together.

It took you over a year to get to this point, it will take more than a month to undo it.

Is there a good, positive, trainer in your area that could help you get started? It's always good to have a third party give an unbiased view.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

You have a lot of great advice, but don't forget the little things. As you arrange for a class and trainer, think about taking this guy for a walk. It will be hard at first, you will have to let him sniff around and find out how good it will be. After some time you can work on a more disciplined walk. But for now, get him to the point where when you pick up the lead he gets excited.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would suggest umbilical training. It works for both bonding and housetraining, so you are doing two things at once! This basically means that when you are home, unless you're doing something where you can't watch the dog, he is tethered to you with a leash. This way you can see when he starts giving signs that he has to use the bathroom and take him outside in time. 
You can read more about it here: 
Umbilical Cord Housebreaking Method


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I did that with Uschi- she was going through a wild phase, wouldn't listen, etc. I tied her leash to my belt loop and she went every where I went or she was in her crate or fenced in area of the yard to go to the bathroom. Within two or three days, the improvement was amazing- my husband came home from a business trip and asked what I had done to her. Sounds like Alpha could use the same thing! Really helped me and Uschi


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, you do want to keep the dog.

You have two males that are very close in age. Both are neutered I think I read? Still, Alpha could be seriously inhibited by the other young male as to joining in. If he is naturally not an alpha dog, than he may be not joining in so as to avoid conflict. Not sure. 

I applaud your decision to work separately with the dog. Take him out separately and throw the ball while the other dog is crated inside. Take that dog out separately while this one is crated. 

Spend some time LEARNING the dog. Not all sheps are alike in learning styles and temperament. A harshly spoken word, might be translated by the one dog as "hey cut that out" and the othe dog as "I will rip you limb from limb, get out of my life!!!" You need to learn what he is good, what is best learning style is, what he likes best. Some GSDs like to be right with you every minute, others are happy to be laying in your bed as you are at the other end of the house. They are all different. 

You do not have to cater to this dog, but learning the dog will help you to improve the quality time you spend with him. It will help you to build a bond with him. Yes, the rest of the family must too, but by learning the dog, you can then give them pointers on what to do and what to avoid. 

Why is he laying down in the middle of walks. Is the other dog on the walk? What type of collar do you have him in? Laying down sounds like shutting down completely. If there is nothing physically wrong with him, you might have a very soft dog, who does not take any type of correction. I do not know, I cannot see the dog. If you do, this dog can become the best dog in the world, or an awful dog. But you will have to change how you communicate with the dog completely. 

I would not worry at this point about working with them together, not until you can see a bond forming between you and the dog. Eventually, you might want to be a tandem. But for now, it is more important that the dog and you connect, and then your family members. 

Good luck with him. He is still a very young dog, and I would certainly not consider it hopeless. Even aging rescues can go from being solitary kennel dogs to people dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Work on establishing a connection with Alpha. He has no one on his side, in his way of thinking. Who will love him, and care how he feels? When you open yourself up to feeling how Alpha feels, listening in on his emotional channel so to speak, he will respond. My guess is, that he is currently feeling shut out emotionally. For him to give his heart and open up, he needs to feel that you are listening to him, his feelings-- and that you love him. This shouldn't sound vague. Sit with him, BE with him. Quiet your mind, drop any agendas-- and just be. Let your love for him flow to him. Dogs communicate with and understand energy, feelings, intent. Be receptive, and let Alpha also feel your warmth towards him.


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

If it's of any consolation to you, I think that it takes a lot of courage to get on this site and admit that you blew it. Few people will do it. I think if you apply that kind of honesty to your situation you will do very well with your GSD. Good luck!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to hand it to you for being open enough to discuss this and then to move forward and make the commitment to work with him. Your decision and work will probably pay off ten-fold.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Keep us posted & we would love to see pictures of Apollo & Alpha!


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the advise so far.. I will post pics later on tonight when I'm home from work.. 

As to why he stops walking and lays down on walks, I don't know.. It is just me and him on the walk, it's almost as soon as he can't see the house anymore, he tries to turn around or laydown and gets scared.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Didn't you say in another post that he has a torn acl? he could just be in pain or stressed, which would make it much worse with the lack of a bond. with this injury and your issues, its best to see him with a rescue IMO.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> Didn't you say in another post that he has a torn acl? he could just be in pain or stressed, which would make it much worse with the lack of a bond. with this injury and your issues, its best to see him with a rescue IMO.


 
nope. Apollo is older, and is perfect, and just yesterday I found out about the torn ACL..

Alpha, is the one I'm having trouble with...


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> nope. Apollo is older, and is perfect, and just yesterday I found out about the torn ACL..
> 
> Alpha, is the one I'm having trouble with...


Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding. It must be very stressful going through all this at once. Just hang in there and be strong, follow your better judgement. Im working with a foster right now thats 110lbs and breaks down in cars, and also chases them (none of his fav. things distract him). It drives me crazy, and he's almost impossible to hold back. However, i know that working with him every day, with baby steps and patience, will get him ready for his new life, and be the most rewarding experience i could achieve. I'm glad you want to try, and if you can make it, you'll feel great! Best of luck, and if you cant do it, no one here is going to hate you for it. Your effort is what matters most!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TroySchultz said:


> As to why he stops walking and lays down on walks, I don't know.. It is just me and him on the walk, it's almost as soon as he can't see the house anymore, he tries to turn around or laydown and gets scared.



He is under-socialized, scared and laying down is his way of protecting himself. He's saying "I don't like this". You are going to have to take baby steps with him. It took a year to get to this point and it won't be solved overnight. He doesn't trust you. Be very excited when he is walking forward. 

Are you familiar with clicker training? This might be a very good option for him. Do NOT raise your voice at him. that will make it worse.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

how do i get my dog to trust me ? 

do you recomend not raising your voice when you he poops in the house ?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If he goes to the bathroom in the house he should not be yelled at, hit or have his face shoved into his mess, he should be taken outside immediately and praised when he goes to the bathroom outside.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

he runs and hides when he poops in the house, wich is only at night, so would that apply that he know's its bad ?

he never has an accident during the day, only when he's in his room at night.. . .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> he runs and hides when he poops in the house, wich is only at night, so would that apply that he know's its bad ?
> 
> he never has an accident during the day, only when *he's in his room* at night.. . .


Maybe he doesn't like being alone. Why doesn't he stay in your room?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TroySchultz said:


> he runs and hides when he poops in the house, wich is only at night, so would that apply that he know's its bad ?
> 
> he never has an accident during the day, only when he's in his room at night.. . .


No, he does not know it is bad. He knows that you are upset and he is afraid of you when you look like that.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> No, he does not know it is bad. He knows that you are upset and he is afraid of you when you look like that.


Agreed. Even though he is not a little puppy anymore he still doesn't know what you expect of him. That potty only happens outside. Until he learns that all he knows is when I poop infront of dad he gets mad at me. So he will hide and poop to take care of his business. When he starts pottying outside, that still isn't the end of it either. Dog has to learn potty training in 2 steps (in their mind). 1. Potty outside, 2. Don't potty inside.

Sometimes it takes a while for a dog to grasp the 2nd one. 

I think in addition to building up your relationship with Alpha, you need to build up his confidence. Make him think he is the best dog in the world. If he gets scared and lays down when he can no longer see the house, I would either try driving a short distance (a few miles) down the road and try walking somewhere he doesn't have the home anchor behind him. Or, you can keep the walks short for now until he becomes more confident. 

What does Alpha like to do? Chase a ball, tug, use his nose to track anything? What tricks does he know?

Keep everything upbeat and light with him. 

***side note***
Not saying this is specifically about you, but I have noticed with some men dog owners. When I was in basic obedience with Koda, there was another GSD about 8 months old and the owner was so into portraying this dominant figure, using his "big boy" voice. His poor pup didn't know what to do. So he whined and whined and sqirmed and didn't do anything he wanted because he was too busy shooting out calming signals. About half way through the class the guy eased up and started having fun with the dog and the pup started getting much better because they had started forming a bond and it all started from the guy changing from the stern commands and yanks on his collar. To normal speech and high pitched happy praises. He had a positive energy that the dog could help but be infected by. 

*** Your attitude changes EVERYTHING! *** 

Also keep in mind that what worked for Apollo might not work for Alpha. 

 Good luck !


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> ok thanks... so alot of alone time.. that should be easy.. the girlfriend and daughter can play and spend time with the other dog.. and I'll just spend time with Alpha..
> 
> I go camping every other weekend, I think I'll bring'em . .


my dogs LOVE to camp Troy. you and Alpha can have a blast hiking and swimming together.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> how do i get my dog to trust me ?
> 
> do you recomend not raising your voice when you he poops in the house ?


 
Troy, im not expert, but i think they start to trust you when a "routine" is formed for them. 

if you consistantly feed them, walk them, give them potty breaks, show them affection they know they can "count" on it, and trust that you will take care of them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

TroySchultz said:


> he runs and hides when he poops in the house, wich is only at night, so would that apply that he know's its bad ?
> 
> he never has an accident during the day, only when he's in his room at night.. . .


Have you tried crate training?


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Have you tried crate training?


 
I've tried crate training the first year and a half, have only done the bedroom for about a month... and the reason being its easier to clean up, I don't have to bath the dog, and can clean it up in a few seconds... 

Also, how can I catch him doing it if he only does it at night when I'm sleeping, and never ever during the day when he's in the entire house or outside... when I see him do it outside I do praise him and give him treats. .. but sometimes he doesn't even eat them .. .and just walks away .


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Where does your other beloved GSD sleep? If not in the same room, Alpha could be doing this out of a "protest" like gesture.

I would suggest putting the crate with Alpha in your room. If he's whining to let someone know he needs to go out, no one can hear him in the other room. Maybe he's giving signals but you're not hearing them? 

Do you know what Alpha's fave toys are? treats? games? what gets him going? If you don't know, you need to find out so you'll know what motivates him. 

Did you say you took him to the vet to have any medical reasons for his behavior ruled out? Although to me it just sounds like a dog that's had little or no interaction with his family and doesn't want to please you cause he's not bonded to or knows you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know whether dogs poop to protest, that sounds like something a person might do. It may be simpler than that. 

When do you feed the dog? If you are feeding twice a day, which is what I normally suggest, try feeding in the morning, and as soon as you get home from work. Then NOTHING to eat for the rest of the night. Just before bed time, take the dog out, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, keeping your voice and spirits up. When he potties, praise him, "Good boy, good potty outside." And put him in for the night. You might even wait another five minutes or so to see if he is a double pooper -- poops a pile, and then a few minutes later another pile. 

Then put him to sleep for the night. I would crate him, but that is just me. First thing, in your pajamas if possible, take him out in the morning, and wait for him to poop. Nice happy voice, Good boy, good potty outside. Then bring him in, feed him, and take him out again before you put him wherever for the day while you are working. 

As for lying down. How about driving him somewhere, to a park maybe and walk around for a little or put him on a long line. If he will walk with you there without lying down. Drive him a little ways away from home, and take him for a regular walk, just a block or so. Then take him back to the car, and go home. For a week or two do this walking a little further each time. When you can get him all the way around the block, remember using a light happy voice, maybe try to take him from home again. If he lies down, then take him in the vehicle again. 

It almost sounds like his is afraid of being too far away from home. I do not know why that is, but I am wondering if maybe you take the home out of the equation it will be ok. Once he is used to walking with you away from home, maybe he can then walk with you from your home. 

Good luck.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> I've tried crate training the first year and a half, have only done the bedroom for about a month... and the reason being its easier to clean up, I don't have to bath the dog, and can clean it up in a few seconds...
> 
> Also, how can I catch him doing it if he only does it at night when I'm sleeping, and never ever during the day when he's in the entire house or outside... when I see him do it outside I do praise him and give him treats. .. but sometimes he doesn't even eat them .. .and just walks away .


I'm not sure if the reason for crate training was explained to you, but here it is...

Dogs don't like to defecate/eliminate where they lie. They will come to see the crate as their "den". If you ensure the crate is just small enough for him to stand up and turn around in, if he goes to the bathroom in it during the night, he's going to be pretty uncomfortable. If you keep allowing him to go in the bedroom at night, he'll go wherever he feels like and move to the other side of the room, it's never going to click for him...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some dogs are forced to lie in their fecies as puppies and do not have the aversion to pottying in a properly sized crate. And when they do, the op is right, the dog has to be cleaned. It is much more difficult, than just picking it up off of the floor. But it is much harder to train the dog giving them a large space like this, if they have not lost that aversion to soiling their sleeping area.

If the stool is loose, than there is no way to fault the dog. All of this only applies to a normal stool.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> Some dogs are forced to lie in their fecies as puppies and do not have the aversion to pottying in a properly sized crate. And when they do, the op is right, the dog has to be cleaned. It is much more difficult, than just picking it up off of the floor. But it is much harder to train the dog giving them a large space like this, if they have not lost that aversion to soiling their sleeping area.
> 
> If the stool is loose, than there is no way to fault the dog. All of this only applies to a normal stool.



Absolutely true, I didn't include this. I also didn't read every response. Was the dog desensitized to its own waste as a puppy? I also didn't know it was having an issue with loose stool. You're for sure going to be cleaning it off your dog then if you crate him...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just mentioned the loose stool, because I am not sure what kind of problem he is having with it. If it is loose, it is a huge mess when the dog comes out of the crate. If it is not loose, well, you can clean it up without too much trouble. 

Because the dog is having a problem pottying in the crate, I am afraid that he either had a problem as a pup with being forced to lie in waste, or he has some reason that he cannot hold it, like a loose stool.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, hopefully it's the latter as that would be something you can address, and would also make housebreaking easier after it's taken care of. You can't really go back in time if a dog learned at an early age that laying in its own waste was acceptable...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Right, but by making a rigidly followed schedule, you can probably help him to eliminate prior to coming in for the night.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

aubie said:


> Where does your other beloved GSD sleep? If not in the same room, Alpha could be doing this out of a "protest" like gesture.
> 
> I would suggest putting the crate with Alpha in your room. If he's whining to let someone know he needs to go out, no one can hear him in the other room. Maybe he's giving signals but you're not hearing them?
> .


</p> 
I think crating him in your room is a wonderful idea. It will help suggest when he needs to go out and also makes him more of a member of the pack. If he is in too large of a kennel than if he defecates he can just move around it, it should be just large enough for him to stand up and turn around. Keeping him in his own room only isolates him more. I think it is wonderful that you are going to try with him. I agree with other members that it is hard to get on a forum and admit that there is a problem and you messed up. I think if you are truely commited to making your relationship with him work you will be rewarded ten fold. Good luck


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's an update... I tied the leash to him and me when I got home, and it was fun for about a half hour, then I got bored... 

Then later I walked him to the park and let him jump in the pond and get wet.. after that he seemed alot happier and more energetic.. . later I let him sleep in my room based on the advise here. I let him out 3 times during the night and no accidents..

However, he did run in the closet and hide in their almost the whole night.... 

And after bringing him inside for a potty break in the middle of the night, he refused to go in the room, and started crying, then after lightly tugging his collar to get him in the room, he ran to the closet and slept their. .. in the closet.. ..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take the crate into your room if possible, leave the door to it open. Put a sheet over it to make a den. Remember that he's been either crated or in a room since you got him so that is what he is used to. Or clean out a spot in the closet for him. 

You should pick up all water and food at least 2 hours before the last time you let him out. We usually let the dogs out betwee 10-11. I pick the water up no later than 9, usually try to by 8.

and make sure to wash the crate that he's been going in with an enzyme cleaner specifically for that.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Troy: I had a female GSD that had many behaviors similar to Alpha. She did not bond to me and would either run away or just stare at me, while the male I had was very loving and attentive to my commands. It took a long, long time to bring her around. I continued to be firm with her in giving commands, and had her tethered to me with a leash for days on end. I gave her abundant praise when she started to get in line, and lots and lots of acceptance and patience when she didn't. It was hard for me to control my emotion of displeasure many times, for instance, when I would spend a while in the backyard playing with her and she would sit and do nothing. Then, I would walk in the house and she would start running and playing all by herself, but thrashing the yard and breaking things. It is as if she was just born with some mental, personality disorder. Relatives and friends would say she was "useless" as a pet and to take her to the shelter. My take is that she was not like other GSD's, she was just "special." Eventually, she responded to the house training. She responded to commands. She started to play and be happy, and became my velcro, heart dog. The key thing is the folks who told me not to give up on her, and to work extra hard at projecting that she was special to me. Again, the temptation was to treat the male like my "favorite" and to not deal with her, the "messed up" dog. Sadly, I do believe that a dog can pick up when you don't like it or consider it inferior to the other pets in the house.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wonder if you dog would be helped by DAP or some other type of anxiety stuff, maybe lavender?? or even drugs from the vet. It sounds almost like he has some type of anxiety stuff going on, that drugs may help him with. I do not know, I haven't dealt with the problem myself. Maybe someone else.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

well, he slept in the closet again last night... no accidents for two days in a row.. 

Also I tried to include him in the backyard, we were pulling weeds and raking, etc etc. .. I would call him, pet him, try to get him to lay by us, . . 

But no matter what, he would walk away and lay by himselt, 100 feet away ..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It will take time. You have no bond with him and it won't happen overnight. How have you treated him for the last year that you've had him? Have you pushed him away? Ignored him in favor of Apollo? It might just be his personality that he doesn't need to be right next to you 24/7.

If you don't want him to sleep in the closet then shut the door and create a denlike place for him to sleep in.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Excellent news about the no accidents. There will probably be a setback here & there along the way, but still well worth the effort.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done to Troy and CaliBoy. Troy keep up the work, its going to take some time. Don't worry about the closet, he feels safe in there. Even in the closet, he can hear you and he knows you are close. This could be a very early stage of bonding, very early. Above all keep up with the walks; get him tired evey day if possible.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like good progress to me!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Things like this take time. Another thing you can do(My shelter supervisor told us this.) go in your backyard when he is out there and just sit there and either watch him, or sit there quietly and read a book. He will know you there, and probably come up to you. I do this if I go into a kennel with a dog that is shy or doesn't come up to me. I sit there quietly. The dog knows I am there and eventually he/she warms up to me.

But things like this take time.You just have to be patient.


----------



## arma_dylan (Aug 18, 2010)

No accidents is definitely a huge improvement. 
Pet-unconditional love - repeat


----------

